# Christmas Shopping



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Husband and Wife Christmas Shopping
A couple were in a busy shopping center just before Christmas. The wife suddenly noticed that her husband was missing and as they had a lot to do, so she called him on the mobile.
The wife said " Where are you, you know we have lots to do."
He said "You remember the jewelers we went into about 10 years ago, and you fell in love with that diamond necklace? I could not afford it at the time and I said that one day I would get it for you?"
Little tears started to flow down her cheek and she got all choked up&#8230; "Yes, I do remember that shop." she replied.
"Well I am in the gun shop next door to that."

.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Still funny.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That's hilarious for a joke that's not beating up Hillary Clinton.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> That's hilarious for a joke that's not beating up Hillary Clinton.


Who's that?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

bowgy said:


> Who's that?


Atta boy. Now that's funny.

.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

That is funny 

About 10 or 12 years ago I was making good money and wanted to buy the wife a new diamond......
She said no, she was fine with the first one. 
Well......a while back she was complaining I had never bought her a new diamond. 

I give up. :shock:


----------

